# Smith & Edwards



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like the Smith & Edwards is now open in West Jordan. Anyone been in there yet?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Does it have a yard full of old junk like the original one used to have?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Smith & Edwards is kind of a disappointment anymore, all cleaned up and nothing cool left. Even there surplus hardly has any surplus stuff worth a darn and the prices on sporting goods aren't very good when you consider Sportsman's is cheaper.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was in the neighborhood today, so I swung by for a quick look. I thought it was cool. Kind of like Cal-Ranch on steroids. It's a big store. There were things there I could have definitely spent my money on, if I had any. 

Not sure how it compares to their other store, though.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do they have real black powder there?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> Do they have real black powder there?


Does Gunnies still stock real black?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Does Gunnies still stock real black?


Yup


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Loke said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> > Does Gunnies still stock real black?
> ...


I called them last year and was told they don't have real black powder, just pyrodex, etc. But maybe I just got a sales guy who didn't know?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe you called while we were in the process of getting our black powder license renewed and the new ATF agent wanted a "better" powder magazine. I guess the old one that was fine for the last 20 years or so suddenly didn't work.


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Loke said:


> Maybe you called while we were in the process of getting our black powder license renewed and the new ATF agent wanted a "better" powder magazine. I guess the old one that was fine for the last 20 years or so suddenly didn't work.


Sounds like you work at Gunnies? And can confirm that they carry real black powder? I definitely could use more. I had to buy from Graf's in Missouri and pay a hazmat fee last year...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, Gunnies carries real black powder. I'm not sure what is in stock right now, this time of year it is in high demand.


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> Looks like the Smith & Edwards is now open in West Jordan. Anyone been in there yet?


I did stop in to the new Smith and Edwards yesterday... Looks like it is a mix of CAL ranch/IFA and Sportsmans Warehouse. A lot of the shelves are still empty, no product stocked and only about half of what is stocked had price tags yet. So that was kind of weird to me but it is brand new still. Anyway, prices seemed okay. No real black powder in stock which is what I was hoping to see since I had heard the one in Ogden has carried it in the past (I wouldn't know because I haven't been to that one). One annoying thing to me is how they have their lines/checkout set up... there is one line/aisle you walk down with tons of last minuts stuff and then you get called to a cashier, similar to how some retail clothing stores are, Old Navy, Gordmans, etc. My pet peeve with this is that you have old ladies shopping in that last aisle and you just want to reach a cashier but can't get past them. Rant over haha! Anyway, it seems like a store that I will be stopping at often since it is very convenient for me!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Loke said:


> Maybe you called while we were in the process of getting our black powder license renewed and the new ATF agent wanted a "better" powder magazine. I guess the old one that was fine for the last 20 years or so suddenly didn't work.


Any estimate on what it costs to have a magazine built for storage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

hondodawg said:


> Any estimate on what it costs to have a magazine built for storage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not allowed in on those conversations.


----------

